
Steyer claims he divested from fossil fuels a decade, but it's more complicated - ericdanielski
https://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/478320-steyer-claims-he-divested-from-fossil-fuels-a-decade-ago-but-its
======
chriscatoya
Oh it gets better: Farallon Capital Management (the company he founded) had a
major stake in Kinder Morgan which owned the Trans Mountain Pipeline. KMP
owned Trans Mountain until 2018 when they sold it to the Canadian government.
Why does this matter? Keystone XL competes to move oil and gas across North
America and Steyer funded Bill McKibben' 350.org's protests of KXL.

